# Sensation étrange, courant éléctrique



## iwannabeyourdog (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un MBPr depuis quelques jours (très content btw à part le capo arrière comme sur de nombreux autres ordinateurs en circulation mais c'est pas le sujet).

Ma question concerne une sensation étrange que je ressens quand je touche le dessus interne (au niveau du clavier, la zone en alu de part et d'autre du pad). J'ai l'impression de ressentir un courant, c'est _granuleux_ et ce, que dans le mac est branché sur le courant. J'ai déjà ressenti cela sur d'autres mac de mes amis.

Est-ce normal ? Ma prise à un soucis ? C'est dangereux pour mon ordinateur ?

Merci cordialement, Thomas.


----------



## Larme (15 Novembre 2012)

Le Mac est-il branché avec la prise terre ?


----------



## gmaa (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le même problème sur une installation électrique.

Le fil de terre sur la prise de la maison n'était pas raccordé à une terre!

Vieille maison et installation électrique d'il y a au moins trente ans... sans fil de terre...

Un électricien a installé une terre et... problème résolu.

Note :
Ce problème est "apparu" sur un MacBook Pro 2011.
Je ne l'avais pas constaté sur mes anciens macbooks dont un dual USB!
Mis côte à côte seul le MacBook Pro 2011 avait cette "particularité".
Ce qui veut donc dire une différence de conception (d'isolement) sur ce modèle.

Quoiqu'il en soit il vaut mieux une bonne installation électrique!


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (16 Novembre 2012)

En premier lieu, merci pour vos réponses.

Pour mon installation c'est un peu compliqué.

Je suis dans un appartement à Paris assez vieux. J'ai des prises avec terre mais seulement dans la cuisine et la salle de bain. Dans le salon et ma chambre là où je branche mon ordinateur c'est une prise triphasée http://bit.ly/Qh4zof (pour les éléments demandant plus de puissance) avec laquelle j'ai mis un adaptateur http://bit.ly/RFR2Dr . Donc théoriquement je suis raccordé à la terre. Mais je n'ai aucune notion, je déduis juste.

Disons que c'est mieux que ma colocataire qui a mis une multi-prise avec terre sur une prise sans terre 

Demain, ou en fin de week-end j'essaierai dans la cuisine/salle de bain avec des vrais prises terre.

Merci.


----------



## kaos (16 Novembre 2012)

Mortel ! javais ce truc aussi mais javais pas osé en parlé car j'avais un doute et je pensais que c'était du a la texture du Topcase .... allu brossé .

C'était super leger commen sensation mais elle a disparu depusi que j'ai fais changé le Topcase pour avoir renversé du liquide dessus


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (17 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Mortel ! javais ce truc aussi mais javais pas osé en parlé car j'avais un doute et je pensais que c'était du a la texture du Topcase .... allu brossé .
> 
> C'était super leger commen sensation mais elle a disparu depusi que j'ai fais changé le Topcase pour avoir renversé du liquide dessus




Et ta prise comportée une terre ?


----------



## kaos (17 Novembre 2012)

Oui oui ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

Moi javais cette sensation lorsque je passais mon doigt sur le top case en le déplaçant (frottant) mais c'était léger ...

Et effectivement ça ne le faisait pas lorsque j'etais sur batterie


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

C'est simple!

Si "sensation" sur le top case alors vérifier ou faire vérifier l'installation électrique et *notamment la qualité de la prise de terre*.


----------



## neoback45 (18 Novembre 2012)

J'ai ressentie exactement le meme chose dans un apple store sur un 15" retina...
Par contre sur le mien RAS


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

Cela veut dire que leur installation électrique est douteuse!
Ou que le branchement de ce mac a été fait sur un circuit sans terre... mon cas initial.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (18 Novembre 2012)

Bon visiblement cela ne me le fait pas dans la salle de bain ou la prise est normale avec une prise terre.

Donc question qui en découle naturellement ? Qu'est-ce que je risque et que risque mon mac ? Sachant que depuis deux mois je branchais mon ancien ordinateur portable sans soucis.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> Bon visiblement cela ne me le fait pas dans la salle de bain ou la prise est normale avec une prise terre.
> 
> Donc question qui en découle naturellement ? Qu'est-ce que je risque et que risque mon mac ? Sachant que depuis deux mois je branchais mon ancien ordinateur portable sans soucis.



Je n'en sais rien MAIS ...
J'utiliserai le mac sur batterie ou avec une rallonge sur une bonne prise!
Et puis un mauvaise prise de terre et une faiblesse cardiaque par exemple, j'éviterai...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 pourriez vous tous expliquer pourquoi vous parlez de prise de terre, alors que l'alimentation d'un Macbook n'en comporte pas ?

La mienne a deux broches, pas de prise de terre.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

Les miens ont été livrés avec un bloc convertisseur 110/220V~ vers 16/18V=
Je ne connais pas d'autres solutions!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Oui, mais l'alimentation a-t-elle une prise de terre ?

Les miennes, non.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

Les blocs 85W MagSafe Power Adapter sont fournis avec 2 connectiques secteur :
- Une courte sans cordon électrique, effectivement qui se branche "n'importe où".
- Une lonque avec cordon électrique 3 fils dont celui de terre.

Je n'utilise qu'avec le cordon.

Si la coque du Mac est bien isolée, il ne devrait pas y avoir de fuites...

J'ai relaté mon expérience et solution...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Les blocs 85W MagSafe Power Adapter sont fournis avec 2 connectiques secteur :
> - Une courte sans cordon électrique, effectivement qui se branche "n'importe où".
> - Une lonque avec cordon électrique 3 fils dont celui de terre.
> 
> ...


Le cordon secteur a une prise à 3 broches côté prise murale, mais côté bloc d'alimentation, combien ?

EDIT : ayé j'ai pigé ! la terre passe par deux languettes métalliques qui font contact avec le téton métallique du bloc alimentation. (j'ai vérifié au contrôleur)

Il y a donc bien une mise à la terre (heureusement...) mais seulement quand on utilise le cordon.
Ce qui est bien bizarre...
Vais continuer l'exploration électrique de ce bouzin.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

Côté mural 3 broches, côté bloc le 3 trois fils son découplés en 2 + 1 (qui sert à l'accroche des morceaux amovibles - cordon long ou "cordon" court).
De l'autre côté du bloc (courant continu) le cordon (5 fils ou 6 si la masse est connectée dans le cordon...) se branchant magnétiquement sur le mac.
Il semble qu'une masse "traverse" le bloc ce qui expliquerait les problèmes de "fuites".


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de tester au contrôleur : sauf erreur, aucune des 5 broches du magsafe, ni l'aimant lui-même, n'est en continuité électrique avec la prise de terre du cordon secteur.

D'ailleurs les prises US n'ont pas de terre :





Donc j'ai bien l'impression que la coque d'un Macbook n'est PAS reliée à la terre.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2012)

Et pourtant elle tourne... disait-il...

Je ne comprend plus!

Effectivement j'ai vérifié fil par fil avec un contrôleur.
Aucune continuité de masse.

J'avais ces "châtaignes" sur la coque et dès qu'une bonne terre fut installé : plus de "châtaignes"!...

Il y a sûrement une fuite quelque part qu'une bonne terre élimine.

J'accepte une explication...


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (19 Novembre 2012)

Je suis un peu perdu là, mais au moins le sujet est vivant !

Oui vous avez raison, la deuxième prise en option directement sur le bloc sans le cordon ne comporte pas de terre. C'est assez étrange, donc forcément des "sensations" sur la coque non ?


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Novembre 2012)

j'ai les mêmes problèmes quand je suis branché sur secteur, et je pense que je peux confirmer avec mes connaissances en électronique/électrotechnique que c'est bien un problème de prise terre.
Je suis dans une vieille maison, les prises murales ont 2 trous (le + et le -) et une barre métalique, la terre, sauf qu'il n'y a pas de terre dans la maison, résultat on ce prend parfois de petites zoubées ! Pour atténuer le problème j'ai installé un parafoudre Belkin dans ma chambre, là ou je travail avec le MBP Retina, je dis bien atténuer. Comprenez par là que la terre du cordon d'alim du macbook pro est branchée sur le parafoudre/multiprise belkin, qui lui n'est pas branché à la terre de la maison, vu que la maison n'en est pas équipée !


----------



## gmaa (1 Décembre 2012)

L'idée qui m'est venue...
Le Mac "s'électrise" et sans masse on est sensible au potentiel présent.
Il faudrait essayer de le mesurer.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (4 Décembre 2012)

Euh, la c'est un peu flippant, je bosse maintenant dans ma chambre avec le même type de configuration prise et lorsque je met le macsafe, si ça touche le bord du mac ça fait carrément des étincelles, je fais quoi ?


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir/jour...
- Changer de prise et de préférence avec une prise de terre!
- Mesurer la tension entre le MagSafe et le Mac et ...
- Attention à toi! et au Mac


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (4 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Le problème c'est que j'ai pas d'autres prises qui fonctionnent correctement... Seules celles dans la cuisine et dans la sdb semblent être aux normes (c'est quand même un monde putain). En plus j'ai l'impression que ma batterie est moins performante depuis que je suis sur une des prises de ma chambre...

Bon donc là, j'ai ressorti le morceau de macsafe sans terre, pris une prise plus près, mais toujours sans terre (comme le macsafe n'en a plus ça ne change rien non ?) et là apparemment plus de tension (le potentiel présent comme tu sembles l'appeler) quand je touche mon pc... Je ne comprends plus rien.


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Le problème c'est que j'ai pas d'autres prises qui fonctionnent correctement... Seules celles dans la cuisine et dans la sdb semblent être aux normes (c'est quand même un monde putain). En plus j'ai l'impression que ma batterie est moins performante depuis que je suis sur une des prises de ma chambre...
> 
> Bon donc là, j'ai ressorti le morceau de macsafe sans terre, pris une prise plus près, mais toujours sans terre (comme le macsafe n'en a plus ça ne change rien non ?) et là apparemment plus de tension (le potentiel présent comme tu sembles l'appeler) quand je touche mon pc... Je ne comprends plus rien.



Pour la batterie ? Peut-être un temps de charge plus long, autrement cela n'a pas de rapport.
Tu es sur batterie ou tu es sur secteur (avec la batterie en tampon).

J'ai aussi constaté cette bizarrerie avec le macsafe + cordon et macsafe "court". Je n'ai mesuré aucune continuité "électrique" au travers du macsafe. J'avais pensé a une masse (terre) commune bien que bizarre (anormal) comme mélange entre le continu et l'alternatif. Ce n'est pas le cas, en tout cas en passif (non branché - hors tension).
La seule possibilité "restante" est une transmission par induction (à la manière des transformateurs). Je ne suis pas outillé pour mesurer "en dynamique" (sous tension).
Dans ton cas, il reste la solution de la rallonge (avec fil de terre!)... avec tous ses inconvénients!
Un autre essai : utiliser le macsafe mais coté secteur en utilisant un adaptateur 3 vers 2 (pas de terre). Je ne l'ai pas fait... J'ai fait mettre une terre!


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (4 Décembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Dans ton cas, il reste la solution de la rallonge (avec fil de terre!)... avec tous ses inconvénients!




Tu veux dire une rallonge qui traverse la moitié de l'appartement ? haha j'y penserai peut-être. 



gmaa a dit:


> Un autre essai : utiliser le macsafe mais coté secteur en utilisant un adaptateur 3 vers 2 (pas de terre). Je ne l'ai pas fait... J'ai fait mettre une terre!




Je ne vois pas ce que ça changerai, de mettre un adaptateur avec terre sur une prise sans terre (si c'est bien ça ce que tu veux dire).

Je pense que je veux me maintenir avec le câble court sans terre, pas de chose électrique ni détincelles. Donc ça devrait bien fonctionner je pense.


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> Tu veux dire une rallonge qui traverse la moitié de l'appartement ? haha j'y penserai peut-être. .



Ben oui inconvénient...




> Je ne vois pas ce que ça changerai, de mettre un adaptateur avec terre sur une prise sans terre (si c'est bien ça ce que tu veux dire).
> 
> Je pense que je veux me maintenir avec le câble court sans terre, pas de chose électrique ni détincelles. Donc ça devrait bien fonctionner je pense.



Le macsafe se raccorde sur le secteur soit avec l'adapteur court soit avec un cordon 3 fils (Phase, neutre, terre). L'adapteur, pour obtenir "l'équivalent" du câble court sans terre (il n'utilise que Phase et neutre).

Mais si tu as une solution, tout baigne!


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (5 Décembre 2012)

C'est pas vriment une solution mais en gros quand j'utilise phase neutre terre j'ai une tension sur le mac, et quand j'utilise phase neutre j'ai pas de tension, donc je vais utiliser la deuxième possibilité. MErci pour ta réponse mec


----------



## N'Vry (6 Décembre 2012)

Résumons nous: le reseau EDF est relié a la terre (cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schéma_de_liaison_à_la_terre)
cette liaison laisse fluctuer conjointement le potentiel des deux fils phase et neutre du réseau électrique. Cette fluctuation est faible. En l'absence de mise a la masse du mac, cette fluctuation se répercute sur la coque du mac. Un phénomène d'électro-striction se produit alors entre votre index et le métal et lorsque vous déplacez votre index cela donne une impression de "rugosité de la coque". Cette impression diminue avec l'agrandissement de la surface de contact, par exemple avec une main a plat. C'est désagréable mais en aucun cas dangereux. Mais c'est un indicateur de ce que l'appareil n'est pas relié à la masse.

Un appareil comme le mac est de classe II ( norme NFC 15100) il n'y a pas de risque à l'utiliser. En fait c'est le bloc d'alimentation qui assure l'isolation du mac du secteur et confère la qualification classe II. Pourtant on a affaire a une masse métallique. Accidentellement, elle peut être mise sous tension par contact avec une lampe de chevet mal isolée, une panne de fer à souder défectueux, un sèche cheveux, etc. Des lors la toucher devient dangereux. Répétons qu'il s'agit de circonstance exceptionnelle. Pour éviter cela les normes imposent deux dispositions qui l'une sans l'autre ne servent à rien.

1/ Toutes les masses métalliques (montant de portes, robinetterie, éviers métalliques équipements électriques et mac) doivent être reliées entr'elles et reliées à la terre. Cela se fait en particulier par la borne terre des prises et pour le mac par le fil secteur du bloc à la prise réseau

2/ Un interrupteur différentiel (I-delta = 50mA) est installé sur le tableau d'entrée. Ce dispositif vérifie la différence entre ce qui entre par la phase et ce qui sort par le neutre. Si c'est > 50mA, c'est que une pièce métallique est sous tension. Si R est la résistance de terre (p.ex 10Ohms) la pièce métallique est à une tension de 0.050x10=0,5 volt et l'interrupteur différentiel coupe l'alimentation.

Si vous n'avez pas ces deux dispositifs, il est conseillé d'urgence de faire mettre l'installation électrique à la norme. Cela vous protègera contre des évènement rares mais dangereux.

En attendant ces circonstance exceptionnelles utilisez tranquillement votre mac sans vous poser de question. Naturellement si votre mac est aussi relié à d'autre dispositifs un peu de réflexion est nécessaire...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

Ce "problème" a été abordé à plusieurs reprises depuis des années ! 

Une petite recherche préalable aurais donné la solution depuis bien longtemps 

(regardez en bas de page)

exemple: ici en 2008, tout a déjà été dit


----------



## N'Vry (7 Décembre 2012)

Si vous le pensez...

Cependant je vous suggère l'étude de la norme NFC15100 et la recherche de ce qu'est un matériel de classe II.

Cordialement,


----------



## Oracle (6 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ces explications. J'avais remarqué que j'avais cette réaction avec la prise courte (sans terre) et qu'elle disparaissait avec la prise longue, et donc j'avais fait le lien avec absence de prise de terre.

J'avais aussi constaté que l'on peut ressentir exactement la même chose en effleurant la peau de quelqu'un qui touche un Mac ainsi affecté, ce qui m'avait intrigué.

Ce qui m’échappe, c'est l'explication de cette sensation (qu'elle soit sur la carcasse du Mac ou sur une personne). Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une source qui l'explique clairement via Google, car ce n'est pas évident à écrire comme "symptômes" dans Google et espérer trouver l'explication physique.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'orienter ?


----------

